# Best Supplement- Hocks?



## k_sandy93 (8 November 2013)

Dear H&H Readers!

Just seeking some general opinions- There are so many supplements nowadays, we are well and truly bombarded with them! I was basically wondering (if anyone has encountered any experience) what supplements do you find is best for horses with hock problems?

I have 2 horses who were diagnosed with 'mild changes in the hocks' about 5 and 3 year ago. None of the horses were lame, the mare became stiffer through one rein, and was slightly toe-dragging and refuses at fences became more frequent. Vets said it was very very mild and she was just a bit of a 'drama queen' as she is naturally sensitive. She had 2-3 lots of treatment while she was insured.
The other (one of our geldings) was diagnosed with the same 'mild changes' 5 year ago (but sometimes we do just question whether he had tweaked something in his back) as he only had one lot of treatment and has never needed it since! 

Obviously the insurance wont claim for this any longer, so was wondering what you guys may have experienced in what you have found is the best?
With it coming to winter the cold does naturally inflate the 'changes' in my mare a little, nothing drastic just every now and again she reverts back to her 4-beat canter. 

The gelding this year has also been superb with British Eventing and we have qualified for Badminton BE Grassroots Championships next 2014  ! He's been placed more or less every time out this year with BE and is on his winter break now, just wanting to make sure he's in tip-top condition for Badminton next May. 
He started to feel a bit behind the leg and not coming up through his back at his last event of the season, and seemed a bit off in the jumping and seemed to be struggling a little so I had retired him as soon as I knew he wasn't himself and booked him in for Physio/Chiropractor the next day (so hoping a slightly tight back was the reason why!) But obviously just taking a procaution and ideally want all 3 of my competition horses on a joint supplement, but as I said theres to many to choose from!

**Note- When the horses were insured we did have them on Synequin, but it was £130 p/tub **


----------



## monkeybum13 (9 November 2013)

Have a look at equiflex by vet vits


----------



## Izzwizz (9 November 2013)

Synequin = best and purest supplement in my experience.  My mare has just got passed the loading dose and its just amazing the difference in her.  No longer as stiff, trippy or toe dragging.  She is stiff in her stifle, is 18 so age related.  She just feels so "loose" and more like she did 8yrs ago.  Yes its expensive but once your past the loading dose its not going to work out that bad atall.


----------



## TPO (9 November 2013)

Micronised linseed, glucosamine (Aviform - same strength as Newmarket joint supplement but 1/4 of the price) and boswellia


----------



## Cava81 (9 November 2013)

Hiya a product called arthriaid if you google it I will come up. It is the most potent product you can buy and works BRILLIANT.  Got my veteran horse sound enough to county show and win!


----------



## Hen (9 November 2013)

TPO said:



			Micronised linseed, glucosamine (Aviform - same strength as Newmarket joint supplement but 1/4 of the price) and boswellia
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much this - major on the linseed, as this is such an all-around good feed item; boswellia, if it is palatable to your horse (I have one who hates it); Devil's Claw root is an alternative but is detectable under rules; glusoamine and chondroitin always useful at levels of 10,000mg daily glucosamine and 5,000mg daily plus for chondroitin; hyaluronic acid useful if inflammation is evident and also ASU.   But the above are only useful if combined with lots of movement, a low sugar and starch diet and effective warm-ups and cool-downs. Every effort must be about what makes a joint work most effectively - the colder and more damp it gets, the greater the thought process that must go in to that equation. But the above should help.


----------



## 4x4 (11 November 2013)

Cava81 where is the cheapest place to get it do you know?


----------



## YasandCrystal (11 November 2013)

4x4 said:



			Cava81 where is the cheapest place to get it do you know?
		
Click to expand...

VetUK are selling it for £31.77 for a 1.2kg tub. That would last a 500kg horse 120 days which to me is pretty cheap @ just under £8 pm.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (11 November 2013)

k_sandy93 said:



			Dear H&H Readers!

Just seeking some general opinions- There are so many supplements nowadays, we are well and truly bombarded with them! I was basically wondering (if anyone has encountered any experience) what supplements do you find is best for horses with hock problems?
 I have 2 horses who were diagnosed with 'mild changes in the hocks' about 5 and 3 year ago. None of the horses were lame, the mare became stiffer through one rein, and was slightly toe-dragging and refuses at fences became more frequent. Vets said it was very very mild and she was just a bit of a 'drama queen' as she is naturally sensitive. She had 2-3 lots of treatment while she was insured.
The other (one of our geldings) was diagnosed with the same 'mild changes' 5 year ago (but sometimes we do just question whether he had tweaked something in his back) as he only had one lot of treatment and has never needed it since! 
Obviously the insurance wont claim for this any longer, so was wondering what you guys may have experienced in what you have found is the best?
With it coming to winter the cold does naturally inflate the 'changes' in my mare a little, nothing drastic just every now and again she reverts back to her 4-beat canter. 

The gelding this year has also been superb with British Eventing and we have qualified for Badminton BE Grassroots Championships next 2014  ! He's been placed more or less every time out this year with BE and is on his winter break now, just wanting to make sure he's in tip-top condition for Badminton next May. 
He started to feel a bit behind the leg and not coming up through his back at his last event of the season, and seemed a bit off in the jumping and seemed to be struggling a little so I had retired him as soon as I knew he wasn't himself and booked him in for Physio/Chiropractor the next day (so hoping a slightly tight back was the reason why!) But obviously just taking a procaution and ideally want all 3 of my competition horses on a joint supplement, but as I said theres to many to choose from!

**Note- When the horses were insured we did have them on Synequin, but it was £130 p/tub **
		
Click to expand...

One product alone turned a lame horse into sound one - a donkey from stiff and could  not get up into one with no troubles-  that is just two examples and if you read reviews from past H&H members there are more here .

 here you go ....................

the link in my signature  is for this very thing your asking, previous H&H members advice saved for the future.

 read their comments on FlexiJoint  the best IMO from previous and present usage.

http://horse-care-and-advice.weebly.com/a.html

 one word   

 FLEXIJOINT..................................


----------



## 4x4 (11 November 2013)

Hi can't get into the site to find anything about flexijoint!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (11 November 2013)

4x4 said:



			Hi can't get into the site to find anything about flexijoint!
		
Click to expand...

its in the  list under   A for arthritis.  All the people who have had joint problems and arthritis.

 here are the first 3 feedback.  I leave you  to read the others 

*
1.     I'm certain that you'll see a difference on bute, but there are also inexpensive things that can help like micronised linseed and there are lots of good reports about using turmeric - a couple of pounds for a kilo bag from Tesco.


2.      My mare has arthritis due to injury on hock. My vet told me to keep her on bute for the rest of her life. I wanted joint supplement. I used Cortiflex  HA which worked well.  The I found Equimins  who told me about Flexi Joint. I changed over  gave her less Flexi Joint Than the Cortiflex she went from strength the strength  and I weaned  her of the bute.  she went 99.9% sound. I also use Cider Vinegar

3.     Hi there,
A couple weeks ago you recommended Equimins Flexijoint to me for my arthritic mare.
Just wanted to say thanks!! It has made a massive difference. Way more so than the 2 sachets a day of danilon did! She started on the danilon when the devils relief she was on seemed to stop having much effect and tbh it hasn't really made much difference, she was still totally lame just in the field, and I have been debating THAT decision.
But!! She has been on the flexijoint about 2 weeks now and she's gone from trotting like a cripple to only just noticeably lame which is fine for her, she's retired and I just want her to be comfortable to potter round the field.

She travelled to her new home like a beaut and of course had a hooley round in the field so she's probably sore from that, but she looked ok doing it and didn't seem in pain. When she's settled I'm thinking of taking the danilon down to 1 a day and see if it makes any difference, I doubt it will and there's no point pumping her with stuff she doesn't need.*


----------



## 4x4 (11 November 2013)

Thanks I figured it out eventually.  I have to say that I was on the flexijoint last winter and then left off during the summer, I purchased a bottle of their liquid with Devil's claw but now found that too effective.  I know it's horses for courses, have you any knowledge of the Superjoint HA?


----------



## 4x4 (11 November 2013)

Sorry that should read 'not too effective'.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (11 November 2013)

4x4 said:



			Sorry that should read 'not too effective'.
		
Click to expand...

I did try the super Joint.  It is good but I went back to Flexi as it was more effective for my mare.


 Ask to speak to David at Equimins he has very good advice and can tell you what you specifically need.  I swear by them.

 I use Cider vinegar and flexi


----------



## 4x4 (12 November 2013)

Hi yes I spoke to David last time he was very helpful, unfortunately what works for some horses doesn't always work for others!


----------



## Megibo (14 November 2013)

I really like suppleaze gold, bought the big tub and it lasted me absolutely ages with 2 horses on it.


----------



## 4x4 (14 November 2013)

I have just invested in the Supplease 4:10:10 I think it was called - a lot of money hope it's worth it!


----------



## Doesdressage1 (15 November 2013)

Maxavita maxaflex is excellent


----------

